# Back in action!



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

My boat is ready to go for the season and I can't wait to get out. I'm hoping to do a short shakedown on the flats after work this week. I will be in full on fishing mode by the third week of the month. The tog, seabass and drum better look out! All of those who fished with me last year are welcome aboard again this year. I often have room so if you are interested in fishing drop me a line


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

w00T!


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

AtlantaKing said:


> w00T!


I thought you quit


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Set the date!*

21 June, maybe out of IRI.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

FL FISHERMAN said:


> 21 June, maybe out of IRI.



That is a definate possibility. I might need to bring along someone else to play captain though...going to the Phil Lesh and Friends show the night before.....might not want me behind the wheel:beer:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Duke of Fluke said:


> That is a definate possibility. I might need to bring along someone else to play captain though...going to the Phil Lesh and Friends show the night before.....might not want me behind the wheel:beer:


Just point me in the right direction...I'll drive the boat. How hard can it be? :redface:


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

you know i'll be in touch. btw, did you do any winter trips?


----------

